# who can tell my !my Savannah monitor is male or female?



## Brettzeng (Feb 19, 2012)

It was two years old!
But our local pet store did not know how to discern that it is male or female
I would be very grateful to you if someone is willing to let me know.
thank!


----------



## Brettzeng (Feb 19, 2012)

Brettzeng said:


> image


It was two years old!
But our local pet store did not know how to discern that it is male or female
I would be very grateful to you if someone is willing to let me know.
thank!


----------



## Brettzeng (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Brettzeng (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Best off posting in the lizard section.


----------



## Brettzeng (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I found this on net,

*Sexing most monitors can be tricky until they are sexually mature. With the Bosc monitors, located at the base of the tail in a male you will begin to notice two hemipenial bulges as it matures. The females will have lumps also but the bulge will generally dip in on the sides of the tail were as the males protrude. The most accurate and safe way would be in my opinion to observe the animal when it defecates or urinates. Usually this will be accompanied by an eversion. You can also force an eversion but I do not suggest it (I believe some people refer to this as weenie pinching)*


LOL at weenie pinching lol


----------



## Brettzeng (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you^^


----------



## Gramslam (Aug 4, 2021)

Males have a longer skull, and slight bulges on either side of the base of the tail.


----------

